# Overly obsessed with water?



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys...


As many of you know we recently aquired a new addition (orphan) Annie.
We rescued her from a high kill shelter and she is now 11 weeks old today.


Anyway, long story short we have had her for about two weeks now and she is overly obsessed with water.

She has been like this since she has stepped foot in my home.

The minute she came into my house she went straight to the water and began drinking a lot and REALLY fast.

I blew it off thinking the poor little girl was just thirsty from being in the shelter and from pretty much an hour long drive.

But no, not even close.

ANYTIME I have ANY water down she will drink the entire bowl. 
No exaggeration here.

I mean, it's to the point where her little belly gets huge and all she can do is lay down and try to get comfortable. Not to mention she is ALWAYS having to go out.

We'll the last week or so I have been having to monitor how much she's been drinking because she makes herself sick.


Has anyone had this problem before?

Could this be an underlying health issue?

What are your opinions?

Should I make an appointment to the vet and get some tests done?

Am I overthinking this?


Any responses are greatly appreciated!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

There are some medical conditions that cause a dog or puppy to drink tons of water Ie: cushings disease
If she steady increases the amount she drinks, I would just bring her in and have a vet check her out

Puppies drink more than adults, though, especially in the summer. They have more difficulty regulating body temperature than adults, so maybe that's why.
I know you live in Louisiana as well as I do and we have really hot summers. Try putting some ice cubes in the water bowls and as they melt she can drink and maybe this will slow her down. I was questioning Nila's drinking habbits and thats what I came across. Nila drinks like 4 bowls a day of water.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Brandi, April gave you good advice, and I would like to add that Annie is a dark-coated dog, so she'll get hotter much quicker. But, I second the idea of having her checked out, and in the meantime, give her ice cubes to slow her down, and it'll help keep her occupied as well. She can get bloat from over-hydrating herself. Does she get sick after eating and then drinking the water, or just randomly? I'm no expert, but I'd definitely have her checked by your vet.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

My husky does that when she is stressed, we have run all types of test on her and pretty much narrowed it down to psychogenic water drinking (sorry misspelled yes it is a medical problem). Only thing I can do is monitor her water intake and start exercising the mess out of her to help her be so physically exhausted that she won’t get to mentally excited (if that makes since). But I would bring her to the vet for some testing first there are a number of things that can contribute to excessive water intake only way to figure it out is via testing.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

DrinkBetter Pet Water Bowl - Contech Enterprises Inc.

I cant say I have any first hand experience with this but I have heard from several people that it worked for them.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

watch the ice cubes, there was a post somewhere here about ice cubes messing a dog up bad-almost dying and needing surgery. (stomach muscle contracted or something?) I honestly don't remember the details, just that ice can be bad. Also, dog could be diabetic. I agree just take her to the vet, voice your concerns and see what they say.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Also could be diabetes. Have the vet test for that as well.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. 
We have an appointment at the vet this afternoon.
Will keep everyone updated on how things go


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If it is hot and your dog has been out in the heat Ice can put a dog into shock. 

If she is bloating herself with water I would have her checked out. I have several dark dogs, and it get rather hot here in CA and they do not go thru excessive water.

It would be best to be safe and just talk to your vet who can see her and her behavior in person.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

A way to help hydrate a dog you can do one of the following:

Gatoraide / water 
1/4 cup of gatoraide to milk jug of water 

or 

Apple Cidar Vineager / water
1/8 cup of ACV / Milk jug of water 

All year long I put ACV into my dogs water to help them keep alkalined & hydrated 

I also if I am out for long periods of time will take gatoraide with me just for the dogs to make sure they have fluids .. 

Everyone here has given you GREAT advice


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jayandlacy said:


> watch the ice cubes, there was a post somewhere here about ice cubes messing a dog up bad-almost dying and needing surgery. (stomach muscle contracted or something?) I honestly don't remember the details, just that ice can be bad. Also, dog could be diabetic. I agree just take her to the vet, voice your concerns and see what they say.





american_pit13 said:


> If it is hot and your dog has been out in the heat Ice can put a dog into shock.
> 
> If she is bloating herself with water I would have her checked out. I have several dark dogs, and it get rather hot here in CA and they do not go thru excessive water.
> 
> It would be best to be safe and just talk to your vet who can see her and her behavior in person.


Brandi, here is the *post *that JayandLacy mentioned and it discusses what Holly said about dogs going into shock. Let us know how the vet goes today!



geisthexe said:


> A way to help hydrate a dog you can do one of the following:
> 
> Gatoraide / water
> 1/4 cup of gatoraide to milk jug of water
> ...


Deb, thank you for posting this. I am going to try this with Kangol because he doesn't drink enough in my opinion. :goodpost:


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks again for all the advice you guys.

The vet visit went well yesterday.

He couldn't find anything wrong with her. Thank god!

He suggested it may have been canine diabetes, but the results came back negative as well as the other tests that he ran.

He came to a conclusion that it may have been worms so she got her second set of shots and was wormed again.

He said she was a very healthy puppy and basically told me she is probably doing it out of boredom.


Which is weird to me because I always have my dogs doing something!


----------

